# General information/hints about slingshot



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am Szabolcs from Hungary. Thank you for letting me join. I am "new" in the slingshot universum (I have just bought my Scout Gen 2) so I would very much appreciate some good hints that you think would be useful. e.g.

- where can I purchase good accessories (bands, ammos) for reasonable price

- where can I find useful information (e.g. like SimpleShot Academy, books (I have only found Jack H. Koehler's book), videos, websites)

- where can I find usedul charts (e.g. matching bands to ammo etc.)

I look forward to your answers.

Best regards,

Szabolcs


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/

Look around first, all your answers are likely here.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!

Bill Hays and Simple shot both have good beginner websites - lots of information.

There are some guys in Hungary that come on the site - they may be ablate help you get supplies locally.

But there is a lot of information here - and if you ask questions people will help you out. And you have chosen a good frame to start with.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like Bruce already said . That is what the forum is all about . Sharing information . Learn to use the search function and google would be my best advice .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Treefork - actually that brings up a point... and I know I'm not the only person to find this - but the search function on this site is hit and miss at best (even if you know exactly what you're looking for). Think there is almost too much info available and cutting through the gumph is a real pain... Is there no way that searches could be given a extra layer or two of filtering?

I've tried a few times since joining - and usually just give up. And its not even like I'm computer illiterate or anything...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to a great hobby!

The slingshot forums have great info.

My best search results have come from using Google. Type in "Slingshot forum band matching," or "slingshot forum accuracy," or whatever you are interested in. Then look at the bottom of the first group of results, and click on "More results from Slingshotforum.com."


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Treefork - actually that brings up a point... and I know I'm not the only person to find this - but the search function on this site is hit and miss at best (even if you know exactly what you're looking for). Think there is almost too much info available and cutting through the gumph is a real pain... Is there no way that searches could be given a extra layer or two of filtering?
> 
> I've tried a few times since joining - and usually just give up. And its not even like I'm computer illiterate or anything...


What I have found that works very well is to do a google search . The trick is to end the search term with slingshot forum .

Example : You are looking for topics on Band Jigs . Go to Google and type in " band jigs slingshot forum " .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You certainly came to the right place. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

All of the info you requested can also be seen and watched on SimpleShots website.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

treefork said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Treefork - actually that brings up a point... and I know I'm not the only person to find this - but the search function on this site is hit and miss at best (even if you know exactly what you're looking for). Think there is almost too much info available and cutting through the gumph is a real pain... Is there no way that searches could be given a extra layer or two of filtering?
> ...


Yeah - thats actually how I generally find stuff. Though just seems a little counter-intuative to use an external service to find information on a site...Could Google Search then not simply be used on the site instead of the current system if its the preferred approach? Also the search attempt lock at the very least should be turned off or increased to like 10...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Szabolcs!

Simple-shot definitely. Pouches!! (Rayshot's SuperSure at the forum). You can find old slingshot magazines at SimpleShot's website. Those are awesome too!!!

Search function is fine, although if you are at the beginning you might have not enough information to pick the most useful keywords.

Koehler's book is a great resource. Beside that spend some time to *go through older threads*. It is VERY enjoyable and you can bookmark useful information instantly. Believe me even the silliest thing will be relevant in a time .

Beside this basic research I suggest to build a couple naturals and learn to cut bands. This two simple things will give you experience that fits to your current level of knowledge and comfort.

MAKE NOTES on your experiences. Band size, ammo size, distance, temperature etc. It will help you a lot.

Youtube - Flippinout / SimpleShot, Bill Hays, Gamekeeper, Dan Ambrosius, PFShooter, Dan Hood BGDH, Early elastics (and classic slingshot) related videos of Joerg Sprave and so on, excuse me if I forgot anyone!

All the previous posts are excellent advises!

Jó szórakozást!

Tremo


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> Hello Szabolcs!
> 
> Simple-shot definitely. Pouches!! (Rayshot's SuperSure at the forum). You can find old slingshot magazines at SimpleShot's website. Those are awesome too!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tremo!

Thank you for the answer. As I see you are living in Hungary like me, although I am not sure whether you are a Hungarian too.  Anyway, I would like to ask you if you have a good supplier of ammos and bands from whom it is advisable to order both from quality and economically point of view?

I look forward to your answer.

Regards,

Szabolcs


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the quick and useful anwers.  Now I have a lot good source of information so I "only" have to read and learn.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

scouser said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Szabolcs!
> ...


For Thera Band Gold bands visit https://www.theraband.hu/

Standard steel ball is available at all local ball bearing shops like INA, SKF etc. http://www.gordulo.hu/

Lead ammo and some slingshot stuff is available at https://ferfiakjatekboltja.hu/fokat/509ce4717cxfx-csuzlik

Most of the other DIY stuff I get from Simple-Shot. Pro-Shot UK also has a stock of Simple-Shot stuff.

If you want save money, make a proper catchbox or ammo stop to save the steel balls on your practice range. Also go for straight cut bands for practicing.

I'm Hungarian in an international environment due to the fact am working in art education and design.

Have fun mate!

Tremo


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> scouser said:
> 
> 
> > Tremoside said:
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------

